# Winchester SX3, 20ga, 28"bbl



## spike (May 25, 2008)

I am thinking about buying one of these. Where is the best place in the area to buy a shotgun? And, Do you know of anyplace that has a SX3 in the store?
Thanks:whistling:


----------



## jdrph270 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a SX3 12ga and love it. They had one at Acadamy yesterday but not sure if it was 20 or 12


----------

